
Document Extraction using artificial intelligence (AI) - vimox-shah
We are creating AI system for generating documents for Global Shipping. We extract data from different type of trade and shipping documents and use that data to auto-generate other documents. If any one interested for more details contact on vmoksh.shah179@gmail.com or comment on this thread and provide your details. We&#x27;ll contact you.
======
vimox-shah
link for our AI system is
[http://pages.shipmnts.com/ida/](http://pages.shipmnts.com/ida/)

